# OSHA question....



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone know if there's anything in OSHA or CAL/OSHA that requires traffic safety (or at least some cones to be set out) when using an aerial lift in a driveway?? someone could easily come around the corner not looking, and end up with a major accident....

#2... I'm pretty sure you're also required to be wearing a harness....???


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

of course there is. look it up and find it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

A harness is a must...cones, not to sure about..might be addressed in OSHA or DOT.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

IMSA traffic safety standards require either a police detail, or lane tapers, warning lights,warning signs at set intervals, flasher boards, cones of the right size color etc. I did a mind numbing two day certification on this. OSHA and lift manufacturer require harness and clip off as soon as your feet leave the ground.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> ...OSHA and lift manufacturer require harness and clip off as soon as your feet leave the ground.


 You ever go to jump out of the basket and forget you're still tied off.... inch:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I just want to point out that the OSHA tie off rules do not apply to scissor lifts


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I just want to point out that the OSHA tie off rules do not apply to scissor lifts


...although many facilities/jobsites do require it


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I just want to point out that the OSHA tie off rules do not apply to scissor lifts


Not positive, but I think if the platform extends past the wheels, a harness is required.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Guy is nucking futs, but he has a really nice truck.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> ...although many facilities/jobsites do require it


And we call those ones stupid. 



SteveBayshore said:


> Not positive, but I think if the platform extends past the wheels, a harness is required.


Scissor lifts are not covered by the man lift rules, they are considered mobile scaffolding.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

BBQ said:


> And we call those ones stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Scissor lifts are not covered by the man lift rules, they are considered mobile scaffolding.


Not that I doubted you, but I just looked it up on the OSHA site. I stand corrected. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> And we call those ones stupid.



You can call it stupid if you want to.... that won't change the fact that you will either be wearing a harness or getting sent home from these sites.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> You can call it stupid if you want to.... that won't change the fact that you will either be wearing a harness or getting sent home from these sites.


Are you getting uppity over this? :laughing:


I understand some places require more, like those that require tie off on 6' step ladders.

Over the top dump crap. :jester:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Are you getting uppity over this? :laughing:



.....thats MR. UPPITY to you!










:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> .....thats MR. UPPITY to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.:icon_redface:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Are you getting uppity over this? :laughing:
> 
> 
> I understand some places require more, like those that require tie off on 6' step ladders.
> ...


We tie off at 4', its the rules, so we don't cry about it


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I just want to point out that the OSHA tie off rules do not apply to scissor lifts


We require a harness when using a scissor lift only if your feet are not on the platform (i.e. standing on the rails, using a ladder, climbing out of the lift onto the top of a press, etc.).



sparky970 said:


> We tie off at 4', its the rules, so we don't cry about it


Same rule here; however, you rarely see it done at only 4’...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> We require a harness when using a scissor lift only if your feet are not on the platform (i.e. standing on the rails, using a ladder, climbing out of the lift onto the top of a press, etc.).


Yes, in those cases you would have to.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> We tie off at 4', its the rules, so we don't cry about it


I always wonder how you tie off at 4'. When you fall what happens.... 

I heard of 100% tie off on ladders as well. Always seemed like someone was trying to slow the job down.


----------



## Hacksaw (Jan 26, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Are you getting uppity over this? :laughing: I understand some places require more, like those that require tie off on 6' step ladders. Over the top dump crap. :jester:


Sounds like Turner


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

howabout said:


> I always wonder how you tie off at 4'. When you fall what happens....
> 
> I heard of 100% tie off on ladders as well. Always seemed like someone was trying to slow the job down.


Well you hit the ground of course, even if you tie off at 6 ft above you (the length of standard lanyard) you still have another 10 feet it can extend when you fall. I suppose you could use a retractable one and not hit the ground.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Well you hit the ground of course, even if you tie off at 6 ft above you (the length of standard lanyard) you still have another 10 feet it can extend when you fall. I suppose you could use a retractable one and not hit the ground.


What would be the point in using a lanyard/shock arrestor that will allow you fall greater than your height?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Celtic said:


> What would be the point in using a lanyard/shock arrestor that will allow you fall greater than your height?


There is no point which is exactly what my post is saying.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I just want to point out that the OSHA tie off rules do not apply to scissor lifts


Not exactly, OSHA will always default to manfacturers instructions. Unfortunately, there are several brands that require tie off, even though I agree it is worthless and inconvenient in a properly used scissor lift. Last time I was safety on the job we luckily had the right brand lifts and a GC that was reasonable so I could tell the guys no need for a harness. Most of them looked guilty every time I came by:laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Well you hit the ground of course, even if you tie off at 6 ft above you (the length of standard lanyard) you still have another 10 feet it can extend when you fall. I suppose you could use a retractable one and not hit the ground.


Not quite. Standard deployment is 42" or something like that. The standard equations count 6' standard height of a man to calculate how high from the ground the tie off point has to be. If you are full lanyard length above your head, that has taken most of that into account by default. I think the 6' adder is where you got numbers from. 10' to decelerate would be unacceptable levels of trauma from the fall.

The normal free fall from slack in a lanyard for working room is usually the worst part if that system. Before the lanyard does anything there would in many cases be 1-6 of free fall depending on the tie off location. Then 42" deployment.

Retractables by design minimize that, and then decelerate in 36" instead of 42". It all adds up to a better system when you can use them.


----------

